# Canned only diet



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I was wondering if any of your fluffs were just on canned food. I've had Vanilla on Now Grain-free kibble and canned food but I recently finished the bag and am doing just all varieties of canned. One 13.5 ounce can lasts for 2+ days depends on what brand.
My favourite is Weruva and I am also giving Nature's Variety and Go canned food. She does pretty well on all these brands except for Wellness canned food...strange....
I add warm water for extra moisture too since she rarely visits her water bowl. Anyone else feeding just canned?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am feeding London a canned diet, but for health reasons rather than out of my own choice. Quality canned foods are better than even the best kibble I believe so if you have the funds to do a full canned diet, I say go for it! All of the brands you mentioned are good, although Wellness I personally don't consider to be equal to the others. That is only my own opinion, though, and I still think it is a "good" brand. The Go! brand only has two canned varieties that are grain-free so you don't have as many choices with only that one brand.

Addiction makes excellent quality canned foods, and they have several uncommon varieties that might be fun for Vanilla to try. I wanted to feed Addiction canned food to London but our local pet boutique does not carry it. I would order online and switch, but I don't want to mess up the process of her digestive tract healing by changing.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I feed my Tucker canned food exclusively.
He can eat Blue Buffalo Longevity Puppy (fish based) or Taste of the Wild (fish).

I really thought he would have transitioned to dry kibble (albeit soaked)
But he just can't. 
He can eat ONE kibble and then get runny pottying.

I am thinking because he is tiny, his digestive system isn't that mature yet.
So he is on canned only.

Paris & Coco eat dry food with a tablespoon of canned mixed in for flavor and salmon loaf added in.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

The theory is that dogs were designed to eat a diet that is made up of at least 70% water. Wet food is more easily assimilated into the body and puts lets stress on the digestive system. 

Feeding high quality canned food and real food meets this requirement. Your pup probably isn't visiting the water bowl because he doesn't need to. The majority of his moisture is coming from his food. IMO this is a great way to go if you can afford it. Canned food can get expensive though.

Weruva is a great brand because they are committed to only using BPA free cans and the ingredients are high quality. Several brands I really like are Fromm, Addiction, Petcurean, and Natures Variety. I'm sure there are a lot of other great ones out there.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

wooflife said:


> The theory is that dogs were designed to eat a diet that is made up of at least 70% water. Wet food is more easily assimilated into the body and puts lets stress on the digestive system.
> 
> Feeding high quality canned food and real food meets this requirement. Your pup probably isn't visiting the water bowl because he doesn't need to. The majority of his moisture is coming from his food. IMO this is a great way to go if you can afford it. Canned food can get expensive though.
> 
> Weruva is a great brand because they are committed to only using BPA free cans and the ingredients are high quality. Several brands I really like are Fromm, Addiction, Petcurean, and Natures Variety. I'm sure there are a lot of other great ones out there.


I originally started the Weruva becuase it has the lowest percentage of fat and Vanilla needed to lose weight. It definitely helped and you are right thinking she is not going too much for the water bowl because of the moisture in her food. 
My 1st choice is Weruva and 2nd is Nature's Variety.
Wellness makes her vomitt and so does Merrick.
It IS quite expensive for sure compared to buying kiblble. I pay $3.49 for Weruva but it lasts me 2-3 days.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

That is really great to know about Weruva using BPA-free cans. Do either of you know offhand if Weruva makes a grain-free canned diet that has only one source of protein and only one source of carbs?

I am also sort of curious what it and the Addiction canned foods smell like. Like I said, London is on California Natural and it smells like standard canned food...fishy and smelly (although it is a salmon variety). Do they all smell like the typical canned food, or do some actually smell edible? LOL!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> That is really great to know about Weruva using BPA-free cans. Do either of you know offhand if Weruva makes a grain-free canned diet that has only one source of protein and only one source of carbs?
> 
> I am also sort of curious what it and the Addiction canned foods smell like. Like I said, London is on California Natural and it smells like standard canned food...fishy and smelly (although it is a salmon variety). Do they all smell like the typical canned food, or do some actually smell edible? LOL!


I buy the Weruva chicken pumpkin soup and mmmmm it smells like homemade chicken soup and I am not kidding. It has very limited ingredients and most of their food is grain-free. Welcome to Weruva


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I think all of Weruva is mostly grain free and a lot of their recipes only have a few ingredients. Mostly one protein and some veggies.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

poochie2 said:


> I buy the Weruva chicken pumpkin soup and mmmmm it smells like homemade chicken soup and I am not kidding. It has very limited ingredients and most of their food is grain-free. Welcome to Weruva


I cannot seem to find the chicken pumpkin soup variety you are talking about...can you help me? lol


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I've been so busy lately that I have fed a couple cans of dog food this week. I thought the babies wouldn't eat it, but you know what, they loved it! I'm going to check out the Weruva for sure to have as emergency food supply! My grocery downstairs only had Newman's Organics- they loved the beef!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> I cannot seem to find the chicken pumpkin soup variety you are talking about...can you help me? lol


I'm in Canada so maybe the labeling is different. It is very similar to their "Grandma's Chicken soup" which has chicken as the only protein which is boneless and antibiotic free and the veggies like carrots and peas but mine also inlcudes the pumpkin.
"Paw lick'n chicken" is chicken with gravy. 
I actually enjoy opening up their cans cause they smell like human food. I rotate the different flavours as there is many to choose from. "Bed and Breakfast" is ham, eggs and chicken. My malt devours this food and licks her bowl spotless clean. LOL !


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Lisa, Weruva is a great food but doesn't make a true Limited Diet formula.

To the OP, the Go! formula by Petcurean is a higher protein food designed for working dogs or those who are into agility or other sports type activities. I would not use it for a toy breed who is not involved in sporting events.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Lisa, Weruva is a great food but doesn't make a true Limited Diet formula.
> 
> To the OP, the Go! formula by Petcurean is a higher protein food designed for working dogs or those who are into agility or other sports type activities. I would not use it for a toy breed who is not involved in sporting events.


I only use "Now" small breed formula by Petcurean because it is grain-free and the levels of protein, fats, etc. are exceptional.
I know they have another line called "Go" that is with grains and also they have "Go High Endurance grain-free" which is obviously not for small breeds.
Jenna


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Cas and Bijou love the Halo's lamb spot stew! It looks like real food!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

poochie2 said:


> I was wondering if any of your fluffs were just on canned food. I've had Vanilla on Now Grain-free kibble and canned food but I recently finished the bag and am doing just all varieties of canned. One 13.5 ounce can lasts for 2+ days depends on what brand.
> My favourite is Weruva and* I am also giving Nature's Variety and Go canned food.* She does pretty well on all these brands except for Wellness canned food...strange....
> I add warm water for extra moisture too since she rarely visits her water bowl. Anyone else feeding just canned?





poochie2 said:


> I only use "Now" small breed formula by Petcurean because it is grain-free and the levels of protein, fats, etc. are exceptional.
> I know they have another line called "Go" that is with grains and also they have "Go High Endurance grain-free" which is obviously not for small breeds.
> Jenna


I misunderstood. On your very first post it sounded like you were also giving her Go! Canned food, which is grain free btw. I sell it in my store for working and agility dogs. It's a great product.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I misunderstood. On your very first post it sounded like you were also giving her Go! Canned food, which is grain free btw. I sell it in my store for working and agility dogs. It's a great product.


I DO give her "Go" canned formula but rarely cause it is not as good as Weruva but I don't give her the "high endurance formula" just the regular "Go" canned food that has veggies and a few grains like wild rice.
Overall between trying different types of canned food I still like the Weruva over all the other brands. I bought 10 cans yesterday at $3.49 each....expensive though.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The Go! Endurance is in their Kibble line. The 2 formulas in the Go! canned line that are grain free have 12% protein for the Chicken, Turkey & Duck and 10% Protein for their Freshwater Trout. I personally prefer a more moderate protein of around 8% or 9% for toy breeds that aren't into agility. Just my own personal opinion. Weruva is a also a great food. Can't say one is better then another. I love them both. Weruva also tends to have a higher protein amount in their GF formulas.


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

Which of the wellness foods are you guys having trouble with? What reaction does your babies have? Is it dry or canned & which formula? I have recently started ZoeGirl on Wellness


----------

